# Desaparecimento de consoantes mudas (Portugal)



## Gamen

Está sendo realmente aplicada em Portugal a regra que estabeleceu que as consoantes mudas já não devem escrever-se?

Acção (ficaria ação)
Acto (ficaria ato)
Adopção (ficaria adoção)
óptimo (ótimo)
Correcto (ficaria correto)
Correcção, (ficaria correção) etc


----------



## marta12

Gamen said:


> Está sendo realmente aplicada em Portugal a regra que estabeleceu que as consoantes mudas já não devem escrever-se?
> 
> Acção (ficaria ação)
> Acto (ficaria ato)
> Adopção (ficaria adoção)
> óptimo (ótimo)
> Correcto (ficaria correto)
> Correcção, (ficaria correção) etc



Olá Gamen

Está sim, nas escolas, jornais e na maior parte das editoras.
Há alguns escritores que se recusam a escrever com o novo acordo, por exemplo, Miguel Sousa Tavares, António Lobo Antunes e outros.


----------



## Alderamin

Há alguns escritores e outros profissionais que lidam com as línguas, como os que a Marta cita, bem como Vasco da Graça Moura, que se recusam.
Também eu não sigo essa "regra", aliás, nota-se quando escrevo


----------



## Denis555

A partir de janeiro de 2013 estará incorreto escrever no Brasil com a ortografia antiga. 
Até dezembro de 2012 é permitido, ou seja, ainda temos 2 meses para escrever: *idéia, vôo, tranqüilo, etc.* Depois, só será válido no Brasil: *ideia, voo, tranquilo, etc*


----------



## Carfer

O Acordo já é obrigatório para os textos oficiais e, tanto quanto me apercebo, está a ser cumprido. Creio que mesmo o Vasco Graça Moura recuou na posição que assumiu quando tomou posse como director do Centro Cultural de Belém de continuar a usar a grafia antiga nos textos do organismo. Claro que o problema aí não era apenas linguístico, mas também legal, porque não parece legítimo que um organismo público não cumpra a lei só porque quem o dirige tem posições contrárias ao que ela dispõe (mas também é verdade que Graça Moura sustenta a ilegalidade do Acordo). Há, no entanto, muita gente (eu incluído) que continua a escrever à maneira antiga. Só deixo que o meu corrector me altere o que escrevo precisamente quando se trata de textos destinados a correspondência ou publicações oficiais. Fora disso, não. O tempo se encarregará de me mudar... ou não.


----------



## marta12

Carfer said:


> O Acordo já é obrigatório para os textos oficiais e, tanto quanto me apercebo, está a ser cumprido. Creio que mesmo o Vasco Graça Moura recuou na posição que assumiu quando tomou posse como director do Centro Cultural de Belém de continuar a usar a grafia antiga nos textos do organismo. Claro que o problema aí não era apenas linguístico, mas também legal, porque não parece legítimo que um organismo público não cumpra a lei só porque quem o dirige tem posições contrárias ao que ela dispõe (mas também é verdade que Graça Moura sustenta a ilegalidade do Acordo). Há, no entanto, muita gente (eu incluído) que continua a escrever à maneira antiga. Só deixo que o meu corrector me altere o que escrevo precisamente quando se trata de textos destinados a correspondência ou publicações oficiais. Fora disso, não. O tempo se encarregará de me mudar... ou não.



Enfim! mais cedo ou mais tarde seremos obrigados a escrever de acordo com o acordo, ou ficaremos atrasados e com ar de velhos que não se conseguem modernizar.
Já passámos por tantas alterações!!!...é apenas mais uma.

Como já disse várias vezes, sou a favor do acordo, mas é tão mais fácil escrever como sempre aprendi...é automático.

No entanto, os tradutores e o revisores de tradução já têm de escrever segundo o acordo.


----------



## Ruca

marta12 said:


> Enfim! mais cedo ou mais tarde seremos obrigados a escrever de acordo com o acordo, ou ficaremos atrasados e com ar de velhos que não se conseguem modernizar.
> Já passámos por tantas alterações!!!...é apenas mais uma.
> 
> Como já disse várias vezes, sou a favor do acordo, mas é tão mais fácil escrever como sempre aprendi...é automático.
> 
> No entanto, os tradutores e o revisores de tradução já têm de escrever segundo o acordo.




Olá,

Eu, que já estou a entrar numa idade madura, adotei entusiasticamente o acordo ortográfico há mais de um ano. Acho muito fácil escrever porque, basicamente, escrevo como falo. No entanto, reconheço alguns problemas que o acordo coloca aos falantes do português europeu, que não são colocados aos falantes do português brasileiro. Por exemplo, em Portugal, a palavra "Recepção" é pronunciada com o primeiro "e" mudo, "o segundo "e" aberto e o "p" não se pronuncia. Portanto, passou a escrever-se "Receção". Por outro lado, temos a palavra "Recessão" (muito em voga) que se pronuncia com os dois "e" mudos. Portanto, deixou de haver aquele "p" etimológico que não se pronunciava mas que nos ensinava e avisava que o "e" seguinte era aberto. Agora, só o falante conhecedor é que sabe que "receção" e "recessão" se pronunciam de forma diferente. O mesmo acontece para palavras como "corrector" e "corretor", ambas passaram a escrever-se "corretor", ou seja, passaram a ser homógrafas mas não homófonas. "Espectador" e "Espetador" para mim continuam a ser diferentes porque eu pronuncio e escrevo "espectador". Caso contrário, os espetadores poderão ficar espetados.

Estas situações chocam-me um pouco e penso que chocam a maior parte dos portugueses com opinião sobre o assunto. Mas acho que com o tempo integraremos estas particularidades como exceções à regra de pronunciação do português europeu. Exceções não faltam: por exemplo, o que é que nos diz que "vexame" se pronuncia com o primeiro "e" aberto? Ou que "Tavares" se pronuncia com o primeiro "a" aberto? 

E, mais importante, ganhamos unidade ortográfica na língua. Isso sim, parece-me uma luta que vale a pena manter.


----------



## anaczz

O pior é que nem isso, Ruca. No Brasil, pronunciamos o p de recepção, o c de espectador, o c de infecção e outras mais, portanto, continuaremos a usar as consoantes mudas. A unificação será efetiva para algumas palavras.


----------



## Gamen

Minha observação sendo não nativo da língua portuguesa.
Acho que não é adequado suprimir letras que na fala se pronunciam (pelo menos em Portugal porque acho que no Brasil não acontece) como o "p" em "recepção", (além de que pode se confundir com "recessão"), o "c" de ""espectador", "facto", "infecção, acção, correcto e correcção.

Em espanhol se pronunciam e se escrevem obrigatoriamente todas essas consoantes porque aliás se pronunciam sempre:
recepción, espectador, facto, infección, acción, correcto, corrección, etc.

Pois bem, o que aconteceu com *"aspecto"*,* "característica"* *"respectivo", "respectivamente*"? Também foram suprimidas? Se pronuncia no Brasil e em Portugal a letra "c" nestas palavras?


----------



## Guigo

Gamen said:


> Minha observação sendo não nativo da língua portuguesa.
> Acho que não é adequado suprimir letras que na fala se pronunciam (pelo menos em Portugal porque acho que no Barsil não) como o "p" em "recepção", (além de que pode se confundir com "recessão"), o "c" de ""espectador", "facto", "infecção, acção, correcto e correcção.
> 
> Em espanhol se pronunciam e se escrevem obrigatoriamente todas essas consoantes porque aliás se pronunciam sempre:
> recepción, espectador, facto, infección, acción, correcto, corrección, etc.
> 
> Pois bem, o que aconteceu com *"aspecto"*,* "característica"* *"respectivo", "respecticamente*"? Também foram suprimidas? Se pronuncia no Brasil e em Portugal a letra "c" nestas palavras?



No Brasil, pronunciamos (logo escrevemos) esse "c". Mas há algumas diferenças: eu falo 'contacto', minha esposa fala 'contato', assim com tato, vamos nos entendendo. 

Desse acordo todo, sinto apenas falta do trema (¨); uma lingüicinha mineira, torradinha, na canoa, fica mais saborosa com o dito trema...


----------



## Denis555

anaczz said:


> O pior é que nem isso, Ruca. No Brasil, pronunciamos o p de recepção, o c de espectador, o c de infecção e outras mais, portanto, continuaremos a usar as consoantes mudas. A unificação será efetiva para algumas palavras.



Verdade. Esse é o "pior" ponto do acordo, onde antes havia uma única escrita agora tem duas. Mas se olharmos por outra ótica, se escreve como se fala. Se um brasileiro diz "recepção" então escreve "recepção" e se um português diz "receção" então escreve "receção". Não poderia ser mais lógico! 
Português se tornou uma língua que prima pela pronúncia.

Na verdade, a única coisa que eu sinto pena é do trema que era uma ajuda na pronúncia. Fazia a diferença entre os "u's" em: tranqüilo e quilo. Mas se os portugueses nem estão aí para essa falta de coerência entre os dois u's, então a língua no Brasil sobreviverá sem distinguir isso também. 

É interessante observar que ao meu ver o que mais afeta as pessoas não é a coerência da língua escrita, mas a comodidade de não mudar, de permanecer na mesma. É por isso que não há portugueses exigindo escrever o trema, se opondo à extinção do trema usado pela maioria dos falantes de português no mundo.


----------



## Gamen

Era curioso também que antes do acordo se escrevesse "contato", mas "contactar". Agora será "contatar" mesmo, não é? Também "aspeto", "caraterística" e "respetivo? Ou estas três palavras não mudaram?

Em espanhol o trema serve para pronunciar o "u" antes do "e" porque se não há trema o "u" não se pronuncia.

Sem o trema a palavra "linguística" se pronuncia como se o "u" não existisse, no entanto, a pronunciamos e a grafia espanhola serve para refletir esse fato.


----------



## anaczz

Gamen said:


> Era curioso também que antes do acordo se escrevesse "contato", mas "contactar" No Brasil contato e contatar já vêm sendo usados  há algum tempo, creio que desde 1990, coexistindo com as formas contacto e contactar.
> . Agora será "contatar" mesmo, não é? Não necessariamente, pois há quem pronuncie o "c" em ambas as palavras, portanto creio que ficam entre as de dupla grafia.
> Também "aspeto", "caraterística" e "respetivo? Ou estas três palavras não mudaram? No Brasil todas estas consoantes são pronunciadas, portanto continuamos a escrever: aspecto, característica e respectivo.
> Em Portugal, creio que ficam: aspeto, respetivo (horríveis)  e característica.


----------



## marta12

Denis555 said:


> Verdade. Esse é o "pior" ponto do acordo, onde antes havia uma única escrita agora tem duas. Mas se olharmos por outra ótica, se escreve como se fala. Se um brasileiro diz "recepção" então escreve "recepção" e se um português diz "receção" então escreve "receção". Não poderia ser mais lógico!
> Português se tornou uma língua que prima pela pronúncia.
> 
> Na verdade, a única coisa que eu sinto pena é do trema que era uma ajuda na pronúncia. Fazia a diferença entre os "u's" em: tranqüilo e quilo. Mas se os portugueses nem estão aí para essa falta de coerência entre os dois u's, então a língua no Brasil sobreviverá sem distinguir isso também.
> 
> É interessante observar que ao meu ver o que mais afeta as pessoas não é a coerência da língua escrita, mas a comodidade de não mudar, de permanecer na mesma. É por isso que não há portugueses exigindo escrever o trema, se opondo à extinção do trema usado pela maioria dos falantes de português no mundo.



Mas nós não temos o trema há uma infinidade de tempo, eu nem sequer o aprendi como o Carfer poderá confirmar que também o não aprendeu, por isso não sentirmos a sua necessidade.


----------



## Ruca

anaczz said:


> O pior é que nem isso, Ruca. No Brasil, pronunciamos o p de recepção, o c de espectador, o c de infecção e outras mais, portanto, continuaremos a usar as consoantes mudas. A unificação será efetiva para algumas palavras.




Olá,

Realmente o número de palavras com dupla ortografia aumenta muito. Por exemplo, passam a coexistir "contacto" e "contato". Cada pessoa escreve como fala. No entanto, teremos que conhecer as duplas ortografias para poder reconhecer a grafia alternativa à nossa quando a lermos em algum texto. Eu digo "contacto" mas tenho que estar consciente que "contato" é uma ortografia correta, e assim evitar apontar um erro ortográfico que não existe. Neste aspeto, parece-me que ficaremos com a vida um pouco mais complicada.

Mas já existiam na língua portuguesa muitas situações de dupla ortografia. E em inglês existem imensas situações de dupla ortografia. Nunca esquecerei o meu espanto quando, num livro escrito em inglês britânico, vi a palavra "gaol" e vim a descobrir que é uma forma ortográfica alternativa a "jail", que se pronuncia da mesma forma.


----------



## Denis555

marta12 said:


> Mas nós não temos o trema há uma infinidade de tempo, eu nem sequer o aprendi como o Carfer poderá confirmar que também o não aprendeu, por isso não sentirmos a sua necessidade.


É justamente isso que eu quis dizer! O que não se vive, não se sente*. Embora o trema tenha sido usado pela maioria dos falantes do português, nenhum português está nem aí (não se preocupa com isso) pois ele mesmo não o usou. 
Foi usado apenas pela "multidão" de falantes fora de Portugal. -Então o que me importa? Dirá um português. 

Um escritor português dizer que se recusa a escrever com a nova ortografia não quer dizer que ele esteja genuinamente preocupado com a ortografia do português (a representação gráfica das palavras em português), está sim, ao meu ver, preocupado com a comodidade de não mudar, achando isso mais importante do que a ideia de o português se tornar uma língua unificada.

PS.: *Essa atitude é normal no ser humano.


----------



## Carfer

marta12 said:


> Mas nós não temos o trema há uma infinidade de tempo, eu nem sequer o aprendi como o Carfer poderá confirmar que também o não aprendeu, por isso não sentirmos a sua necessidade.



Pois não e eu já fiz a primária há um ror de tempo!
Mas eu tenho uma situação ainda mais encravante. O que escrever quando a própria pessoa não tem a certeza de como fala? Vem isto a propósito de _'característica_', que já foi mencionada por outros foreiros. É que eu não sei ao certo como digo. Digo o _'c'_, não digo? Às vezes parece-me que sim, outras que não, noutras tiro a média e acho que ainda lá está, muito ténue, muito tímido. Talvez essa seja, na dúvida e no fim de contas, uma boa justificação para continuar a escrever como sempre escrevi. (Devo relembrar, em abono da verdade, que nunca fui contra o Acordo em princípio, embora ache que há lá soluções bastante discutíveis e não tenha em grande conta o trabalho desenvolvido, sobretudo tendo em consideração o tempo que levou a parir. Mas também sei que 'todo o mundo é composto de mudança', como  dizia o Camões, e que mesmo eu, quando parece que já não mudo, estou realmente a mudar, e para pior ).


----------



## marta12

Denis555 said:


> É justamente isso que eu quis dizer! O que não se vive, não se sente*. Embora o trema tenha sido usado pela maioria dos falantes do português, nenhum português está nem aí (não se preocupa com isso) pois ele mesmo não o usou.
> Foi usado apenas pela "multidão" de falantes fora de Portugal. -Então o que me importa? Dirá um português.
> 
> Um escritor português dizer que se recusa a escrever com a nova ortografia não quer dizer que ele esteja genuinamente preocupado com a ortografia do português (a representação gráfica das palavras em português), está sim, ao meu ver, preocupado com a comodidade de não mudar, achando isso mais importante do que a ideia de o português se tornar uma língua unificada.
> 
> PS.: *Essa atitude é normal no ser humano.



Não sei neste momento a data do acordo para retirar o trema. O que sei é que nessa época os brasileiros não o quiseram tirar, tal como nós não quisemos, num acordo posterior, tirar as consoantes mudas como os brasileiros o fizeram.
Parece-me que a questão não é se nos importamos ou não. A questão foi que uns quiseram retirar e outros não e continuámos a viver e a escrever cada um à sua maneira. Agora estivemos (todos) de acordo, mas continuamos a escrever cada um à sua maneira.
O acordo não trará a 'grande' unificação que se queria.

Quanto aos escritores, também não é verdade o que diz, visto eles proibirem os revisores de o fazerem. Além disso com o corrector é muito fácil.


----------



## Victor Braga

Passaram-se 10 anos e ainda fala-se em Ortografia? Junto com as palavras que dizem respeito a todos nós, falantes da língua portuguesa, foi-se também a boa gramática até nas salas de aula! Vamos abordar sobre..


----------



## Alentugano

"ainda fala-se" fere o ouvido. "ainda se fala"


----------



## jazyk

Vamos abordar sobre é pior ainda. Aborda-se algo, não sobre algo.


----------



## pkogan

Quisiera saber si, actualmente, en Portugal, las consonantes "C" e "P" continúan siendo usadas siempre -coexistiendo las dos grafias: CT/T, PT/T etc) o son usadas únicamente en los casos en que indican el timbre abierto/cerrado de la vocal precedente.

Gracias


----------



## pfaa09

pkogan said:


> Quisiera saber si, actualmente, en Portugal, las consonantes "C" e "P" continúan siendo usadas siempre -coexistiendo las dos grafias: CT/T, PT/T etc) o son usadas únicamente en los casos en que indican el timbre abierto/cerrado de la vocal precedente.
> 
> Gracias


Depois do AO de 1990, passou-se a escrever apenas as consoantes que pronunciamos.
Óptimo = Ótimo, pois não pronunciamos o "P"
Facto = Facto, pois pronunciamos o "C".


pkogan said:


> o son usadas únicamente en los casos en que indican el timbre abierto/cerrado de la vocal precedente.


Um exemplo disso é a palavra *a*cção, onde *a* é uma vogal aberta e o c mudo desaparece com o AO, pois não se pronuncia.

Nota: para consulta:
'SEQUÊNCIAS CONSONÂNTICAS (ct, cc, cç, pt, pc, pç, etc.) (F4)'
O que (não) muda com o Acordo Ortográfico (1990) - Acordo Ortográfico - Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa


----------



## pkogan

Muito obrigado pfaa09!​Para quem não está em contato auditivo permanente com o português europeu, como no meu caso, existe alguma dica ou critério orientador para estabelecer em que casos essas consoantes costumam ser pronunciadas e em que casos não?​


----------



## Dymn

Yo suelo usar Infopédia que siempre pone la grafía del Acordo Ortográfico, la cual como ha dicho Pfaa09 se basa en si se pronuncia la consonante o no. Pero por si no fuera suficiente el diccionario incluye la transcripción fonética, cosa que también es útil para ver si la vocal anterior es abierta o no. Por ejemplo _rel*a*ção _es /ʀəl*ɐ*ˈsɐ̃w̃/ (_a_ cerrada), _*a*ção _es /*a*ˈsɐ̃w̃/ (_a_ abierta), lo cual indica una _c_ subyacente. Además tienes debajo de todo la grafía anterior (_acção_) por si prefieres esa.


----------



## pfaa09

pkogan, não creio que haja uma dica a não ser praticar o português (europeu) para saber quais as consoantes que se pronunciam e não.
Por exemplo: Pacto (acordo entre partes) e acto (uma acção) enquanto pa*c*to=pa*c*to, acto=ato (não se pronuncia o c).
Como vês, não existe um padrão para situações iguais.


----------



## Vanda

Pkogan, ache vídeos de programas, noticiários (gosto do RTP) de Portugal e ouça.


----------



## Dymn

pfaa09 said:


> Por exemplo: Pacto (acordo entre partes) e acto (uma acção) enquanto pa*c*to=pa*c*to, acto=ato (não se pronuncia o c).
> Como vês, não existe um padrão para situações iguais.


 Existe o Acordo. Com o Acordo estas palavras são escritas _pacto _e _ato. _Não gostam dele?


----------



## pfaa09

Dymn said:


> Existe o Acordo. Com o Acordo estas palavras são escritas _pacto _e _ato. _Não gostam dele?


É uma questão pessoal. Alterar a escrita de um idioma nunca poderia ser unânime, principalmente quando se trata de gente livre e que vive em democracia. É um tema muito controverso.
Pode visitar este tópico: novo acordo ortográfico


----------



## Dymn

Entendi. Enquanto estrangeiro eu não me quero mexer nos vossos assuntos, mas bom, existem vários recursos para saber a pronúncia da palavra que é o que o @pkogan perguntou. O Priberam por acaso, prefere a grafia antiga (por exemplo _atual _remete para _actual_), mas também dá a pronúncia de cada palavra.


----------



## pfaa09

O exemplo do "actual vs atual" é perfeitamente indiferente um ou outro uso, nada de significante muda nessa e noutras palavras do género.
A palavra ACTO (acção) sem o c mudo, fica ATO, e passamos a ter o verbo ATAR (dar um nó, apertar atilhos/cordões/fio/corda), presente do indicativo, primeira pessoa do singular.
ESPECTADOR (pessoa que assiste a algo pela tv ou ao vivo) passou a ESPETADOR, um adjectivo, alguém que espeta.
CORRECTOR (que corrige 'adjectivo' ) passa a CORRETOR, ou seja, pessoa que é intermediário em compras e vendas; pessoa que promove negócios, trata de seguros, assuntos imobiliários, etc.
Um AO que vem alterar significados de palavras não pode ser levado a sério.
Fico-me por aqui, pois temos o tópico que indiquei para se falar do AO.


----------



## guihenning

Essa história de que as consoantes mudas abrem ou fecham vogais é coisa de jornalista do jornal O Público (se não me engano é este o nome)... criaram essa historieta para tentar justificar a não adoção do AO em Portugal, pois as consoantes teriam, segundo eles, alguma função fonológica... A abertura vocálica em _língua portuguesa_ independe dessas consoantes para acontecer e, historicamente, os timbres se preservaram mesmo onde elas caducaram. O que torna o <a> de "ação" aberto é o uso que o preservou, não a grafia ou não do <c>, mesmo porque a fonotaxe na língua é bastante complexa e ao longo dos séculos vários fenômenos foram se sucedendo.
No Brasil, por exemplo, a primeira pessoa do singular de "desinfetar", assim como quase toda a conjugação verbal, é aberta e o 'c' já não está lá há muito tempo, a palavra "reto" mantém o timbre aberto /rétu/... poderia citar inúmeros exemplos.
Os portugueses, melhor do que nós, são boníssimos em preservar crases e timbres de vogais que aparentemente, na superfície, não têm motivo de ser, mas que uma rápida pesquisa etimológica os explica.
Desde o fim do século XIX tanto o português europeu como o brasileiro estão em ritmo bastante acelerado de remover as sequências "ct", "pt", "ac" e similares que causa(vam) consoantes mudas, uma retomada espontânea e simultânea em ambas as variantes dum fenômeno antiquíssimo que já aconteceu há pelo menos 800 anos: _FACTUM > faito > feito _(fa(c)to é um cultismo)_; FACTITIUM > faitiço > feitiço; CONCEPTUM > conceito; FACTIONE > faiçom > feiçom > feição (facção é um cultismo), etc_.
Resta saber se a ditongação também irá se repetir e se palavras como "desinfectar" se tornarão _"desinfeitar"_ (desinfectar > desinfetar > *desinfeitar), mas aparentemente tanto dum lado quanto do outro do Atlântico o que tem acontecido é a queda da consoante, preservação do timbre (sobretudo em Portugal) e fim da linha.


----------



## Ari RT

Todo mundo me ouve, mas só me escutam os sujeitos que têm exatamente e presentemente a mesma linguagem que eu (Roland BARTHES em Fragmentos de um discurso amoroso).
Parte do ranço acerca do acordo ortográfico vem da premissa de que se pode obrigar as pessoas a falar / escrever dessa ou daquela forma, ou de que existe uma forma "correta" (e consequentemente outras "erradas") de falar e escrever. O interesse de se fazer entender - escutar! - é de quem emite os conceitos.
Lei: a iniciativa vem de cima para baixo, do legiferante sobre o legislado, sob risco de apenamento do último.
Norma: a iniciativa flui de baixo para cima, é ao falante que interessa que sua fala seja reconhecida como "válida", sob pena de não ser entendido/escutado. No caso concreto, a norma quem constrói são os falantes e a autoridade que reconhece a fala como válida (i.e., que reconhece naquele significante um significado) também deveriam ser os falantes. 
Que as academias façam o trabalho de nuclear e até orientar a língua na direção de uma certa homogeneização é muito válido. O problema é que fomos educados para escrever "corretamente" sob pena de um grande e vergonhoso X em caneta vermelha na prova. Desde a primeira infância, o que deveria ser norma é visto como regra. Que o ser humano resista a amarras é natural, é esperado, e é preciso.
Pois que coexistam acto e ato. Quem quiser ser escutado de primeira avalie qual a forma que mais rapidamente, corretamente, consistentemente evocará no ouvinte o conceito que quer transmitir. 
Se Camões ouvisse o uso que eu mesmo faço da língua no cotidiano, o chacoalhar dos seus ossos derrubaria os Jerónimos (AriRT em Word Reference Forum). Releiam o Barthes lá no começo para entender o motivo deste fecho.


----------

